# Residence for my mother in Egypt



## yyyy (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

I could really use some urgent advice as my mother will be deported in a day. 

My mother has been living in Egypt for nearly a decade on a Jordanian passport (her birth nationality). Recently I discovered that due to a misunderstanding (bad info in Tor) she has been there without the proper stamp and was given a week to leave the country rather than the residence she asked for. Seems an issue is that at some point she mentioned her father was Palestinian and they do not offer residence for those of this origin. 

She was told originally that Jordanians do not require any formal arrangement (which always sounded odd to me) and this of course was wrong. 

She owns a house in Dahab and is 80 years old in July. Leaving Dahab would be very detrimental to her well being, though it would be easier for me if she moved back to Europe. 

She has a Netherlands passport (my father was Dutch) and I'd like to know how easy/difficult it is to apply for a residence on that one. I would ideally like to hire a lawyer to get it done as she has early stages of memory loss/dementia and having just spent a week in Cairo I cannot come back there so soon (work). She has somewhere to stay in Cairo for as long as it takes. 

Thanks in advance for any guidance you may be able to offer. 

All the best.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Firstly I do not think they will deport your mother..
There is a huge problems with visas just now and of course the usual left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing is all to visible
Is your mothers property registered. that makes a difference or at least should 
Over 60s years of age so also make a difference 
I would imagine using her Dutch passport might be easier but of course she now has no valid visa.. 
Yes they are making people leave the country for a day and then on re entry buy a tourist visa and then apply for residency 
Sorry I cannot be of any help but every single case is told something different at the ministry


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

yyyy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I could really use some urgent advice as my mother will be deported in a day.
> 
> ...


As Maiden has already said this is an on going problem at the moment in Egypt with expats who live there on an extended tourist visa.Here is a link to a group that has been set up so people in the same position can post and ask for advice.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/937248653023647/?fref=ts


----------



## yyyy (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi, thanks so much. Yes, that's the conclusion I've come to. I just wanted to hear what people had experienced. That's very useful thank you. I'm booking her to Amman to stay with friends and then come back on the Dutch and apply for residence or whatever visa she can get.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

yyyy said:


> Hi, thanks so much. Yes, that's the conclusion I've come to. I just wanted to hear what people had experienced. That's very useful thank you. I'm booking her to Amman to stay with friends and then come back on the Dutch and apply for residence or whatever visa she can get.



She may have to pay a fine when she leaves as she doesn't have a visa or correct visa,but once again it seems everyone is treated differently as some pay a fine and some don't.Depends what mood the person who is on passport control is in that day i think.


----------



## yyyy (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi thank you. We were told as she's over 60 she doesn't pay. That was the one thing everyone told us in the Mugamaa told us in the seven days we went there daily! I'm fine with paying a fine, I just hope they don't make her go back for another exit stamp or something...


----------

